# Current LED



## iron (Jan 7, 2018)

Would anyone know who has a replacement remote for the Current Satellite+Pro light. The wife dropped it in the tank!! you know the rest of the story. I have one on order from Big Al's, three weeks later and still waiting.
Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Northern Pike (Apr 8, 2018)

I have the same light and I got it from aquariumdepot.ca. I believe they are out of Mississauga. I have seen replacement remotes for the sattelite loop system for $20. Don’t see why they wouldn’t have or at least be able to get one for the Pro +


----------



## Apistogama (Apr 7, 2018)

*Current Led*

Hi

Amazon.ca has them plus other parts for Current USA products.


----------



## zenster (Jan 16, 2017)

Why not order directly from Current? Their website says the remote is $9.95 in US dollars plus shipping. 3 weeks and still waiting from Big Al's is too long of a wait. Just bypass the middleman and deal directly with the manufacturer if you want the part faster.


----------

